# knitted Cradle Purse



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I made this cradle purse for my gd, I also made a little mattress an pillow to go inside it they are so cute.

Free pattern on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

that is just gorgeous


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Really sweet.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable. I have a little doll pattern but the doll is 7" long, would she fit in that?


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> That is adorable. I have a little doll pattern but the doll is 7" long, would she fit in that?


I just placed my 7 inch doll in the cradle purse and she just fits in.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenval said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > That is adorable. I have a little doll pattern but the doll is 7" long, would she fit in that?
> ...


Oh, thank you for checking. I am going to make that for my babies. Here is their picture.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern link. I had one for a crochet bassinet but not the knitted one. Now I have both.
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love it too! I have those little babies pattern so I can make them a bed too. Thank you.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm having a go at this, there are some things in the pattern i haven't done before, but if you don't try, you don't know what you can do. i only have black wool and a bit of cream at the moment, but if it works out i will be buying baby colours and making quite a few. thanks very much for the pattern


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

speni said:


> i'm having a go at this, there are some things in the pattern i haven't done before, but if you don't try, you don't know what you can do. i only have black wool and a bit of cream at the moment, but if it works out i will be buying baby colours and making quite a few. thanks very much for the pattern


You are very welcome the person who designed it did a wonderful job I have a few more to make to


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is so very cute!!! What a clever design, and your knitting is just perfect.


----------



## Auntviz (Jun 30, 2011)

I have just made my first cradle purse by this pattern and it works out very well without a lot of complications.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

speni said:


> that is just gorgeous


Totally agree!! Gee,wish I was a little girl again!! Thanks for posting the photos!


----------

